
In Danger: The life and death of Julia the gorilla - Petiver
https://www.themonthly.com.au/issue/2015/december/1448888400/anna-krien/danger
======
pkofod
Genuinely thought this would be a blog post about the Julia language.

~~~
Fastidious
It clearly says "Julia the gorilla," not "Julia the programming language," or
"Julia programming." :-P

~~~
pkofod
I thought it might be a clever analogy or something like that :)

